# Flowers fanclub :)



## LadyJirachu (Apr 30, 2013)

A fan club for FLOWERS! Hooray!^-^ *throw's around daisy petals XD*


----------



## Scootaloo (May 22, 2013)

my favourite flower is the "bleeding heart".


----------



## Hippy (May 23, 2013)

I like flowers a lot! My favorite is lavender!






And I also like mint leaves a lot, even though they aren't really "flowers"


----------



## DragonHeart (May 23, 2013)

I MADE THIS!!! Idk if it counts but there are some pictures of flowers I took!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K91gQIdhgNk


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 24, 2013)

*OMG!!! I'VE SEEN BLEEDING HEARTS WHILE WALKING MY DOG BEFORE!!!! O.O;;; ^__^* I now know these cuties by name! Th-thank you! *bow bow*

Also...





I made this taday. The peace sign is made from daisies and the teddy has a rose in its mouth!

I tend to use flowers in my blingees a lot. I think it helps me calm down about things...

:)

Speaking of flowers, it's stopped raining, I think. It might be a good time to walk my dog and be around nature a bit. :)


----------



## Hippy (May 24, 2013)

Here is where I learned a lot of my flower thingies. I practically have it memorized, and I use it to determine which flowers to give to people.


----------



## LadyJirachu (May 24, 2013)

Not a natural color, at all, really...but black. A black rose.

The color of a dark, tragic beauty. Only wanting to gain the power to find the light in the end.....almost just wishing to. Embrace the pain...the tragity.

Kind of a rare color to see on real roses. So i'll link to a site that might help;
http://www.love-of-roses.com/black-roses.html
Enjoy...


----------

